# Patbuck Journal



## patbuck (Aug 29, 2003)

OK I finally diceded to start my journal.

I'm now on a Bulking Cycle.
I'm 181lbs  5"9'.

My training:

Day 1: Chest,		
7 SET

Day 2: Thighs		
7 set
ABS		

Day 3:  biceps, triceps		
Bicep 5 SET
Tricep 5 SET

Day 4: Shoulder, calves		
7SET
Calf 5 set

Day 5: Back. 
9 Set

Mi diet


----------



## patbuck (Jul 14, 2004)

OK I went through bulking went up to 195lbs 5"9'.
Then I did a leaning I'm 171lbs 5"9'.

Now I'm going back bulking.
I have a 40/40/20 ratio.
I start my way to bulking from 13 times body wheight.
I want to bring it up to 20 times body wheight whtin the next 5 weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 14, 2004)

Slow down on the updates.  It's too hard keeping up.


----------

